# Chapman MFA in Film Production, 2013 - Accepted/Enrolled



## jwarner (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I thought we could start a discussion for those who were accepted and are enrolled in Chapman's MFA in Film Production program - since we will get to know each other eventually.


I made my deposit last Friday and now have a spot as a cinematography student.


Anyone else?


----------



## MrWolfDog (Mar 23, 2013)

Yep. I'm right there with ya, except I'm in the directing emphasis. 

Waiting for the next few months is going to be a total pain, but I'd like to get in touch with some of my classmates beforehand. Send me a private message, and I'll friend request you on facebook. We can talk or whatever.


----------



## TWS (Mar 25, 2013)

They talked about a facebook group in the admission papers. Has it been made yet?


----------



## MrWolfDog (Mar 25, 2013)

Nope, not yet. Supposedly, they just convert the previous class's facebook group for the new class. "Dodge Admitted Grads 2012" becomes "Dodge Admitted Grads 2013". 

Given that, I'm betting the group for our class won't show up until sometime closer to this year's commencement, when the new 2012 MFA's have officially moved on to their second year.


----------



## seven (Mar 25, 2013)

> posted March 25, 2013 03:16 PMHide Post
> They talked about a facebook group in the admission papers. Has it been made yet?



GOT AN INTERVIEW TODAY.
LIVE IN SHANGHAI


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 10, 2013)

hey guys, just checking in.  i have also been accepted into the mfa directing program and it feels like august is forever away.

im so stoked to start the program.

where is everyone coming from?  im originally from Wisconsin, but living in Hawaii.


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm coming out of Ohio.


----------



## mnemotyc (Apr 11, 2013)

Southern Taiwan, nice to meet you


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 11, 2013)

cool.  when are you all planning to make the big move?

i'm moving to Cali with my boyfriend, and we're headed over July 4th of all days.  still trying to figure out where we want to start looking for an apartment.

the move seems like it will be more stressful than the application process. haha


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm hoping to get there sometime during the first week of August. It mostly just means a long drive for me, so I'm not terribly worried about it...yet. Come July, I doubt I'll be so relaxed about it.


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 17, 2013)

wish it was just a drive for us.  moving across the ocean sucks.


----------



## mnemotyc (Apr 17, 2013)

i feel u completely paulinnium.


----------



## bergmaniac (Apr 25, 2013)

MFA Cinematography - Accepted!!!

See you guys in the Fall.


----------



## paulinnium (Apr 25, 2013)

congratulations!  i see you're coming from the Midwest, too?  i'm originally a Sconnie living in hawai'i, but i rep the MW to the fullest. haha


----------



## bergmaniac (Apr 29, 2013)

Does anyone know when we are supposed to start registering for classes?


----------



## MrWolfDog (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they register for us the first semester. Not sure about the date.


----------



## paulinnium (May 1, 2013)

just got an email and it says we'll be registering june 17th.  theyre gonna register one class for us automatically and then we register for the rest


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 3, 2013)

I haven't received that email yet.


----------



## MrWolfDog (May 3, 2013)

You're an MBA/MFA combo though, right? It might be different for you.


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, from the looks of it I only need to take Evolution of Narrative Film the first semester.


----------



## Mike_V (May 3, 2013)

i believe you spend your first year in the bschool then you join the next year's first years for the classes


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 3, 2013)

MrWolfDog said:


> Nope, not yet. Supposedly, they just convert the previous class's facebook group for the new class. "Dodge Admitted Grads 2012" becomes "Dodge Admitted Grads 2013".
> 
> Given that, I'm betting the group for our class won't show up until sometime closer to this year's commencement, when the new 2012 MFA's have officially moved on to their second year.


 

It looks like it opened up.


----------



## bergmaniac (May 4, 2013)

And it looks like there are some....unique personalities on there.


----------



## MrWolfDog (May 4, 2013)

bergmaniac said:


> And it looks like there are some....unique personalities on there.


----------



## Mike_V (May 10, 2013)

Just a little something something for you guys. I just got a physical mail (yes, even after I graduated from Chapman) that there have been some upgrades to Dodge (specifically a huge parking lot) as well as some recommendations on books & movies.
I personally watched The Intouchables and it's freaking hilarious. I would say it's worth watching just for sheer entertainment purposes.
I've also uploaded the letter to dropbox for you to read. It's a pdf.
http://db.tt/DzhMyczP

Enjoy.


----------



## photograms (May 13, 2013)

Off the wait list! I'll see you guys in few months 
Btw, I'm already in Cali, so if anybody needs an emergency ride from the airport let me know, I'd love to help.


----------



## after1217 (May 14, 2013)

photograms said:


> Off the wait list! I'll see you guys in few months
> Btw, I'm already in Cali, so if anybody needs an emergency ride from the airport let me know, I'd love to help.


Big Congrats！I'm on the wait list for editing, and I had an interview last Saturday.
Hope that I can get my spot.


----------



## NSilverwolf (May 30, 2013)

Off the waitlist as well for editing, and freaking out a bit at the moment as to how I'm gonna move across the country in two months.  Also, still need to make sure I've secured proper funding for this nonsense...oh FAFSA loans...why is your website so complicated...


----------

